# Marc Ecko Watches - Opinions?



## Yuj (Dec 24, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with Marc Ecko watches? I personally love a little bit of bling, but I can't find any brick-and-mortar store that has them in stock. What are your opinions on them?

Here are a few of my favorites:

The Masterpiece









M-1









The Time Walker









Alfa









E900


----------



## L4rry_B1rd (Jun 3, 2009)

They look like dookie to me... I laugh at the kids I see wearing these on the train.


----------



## Ecko (Dec 14, 2009)

I have an all black Ecko watch and it has been reliable going on about 6 or 7 years now. You can find them at Macy's and a couple of other department stores.

The bling look isn't really my style but, if you like it then go for it. Don't let others talk you out of things you like and enjoy.


----------



## L4rry_B1rd (Jun 3, 2009)

Ecko said:


> I have an all black Ecko watch and it has been reliable going on about 6 or 7 years now. You can find them at Macy's and a couple of other department stores.
> 
> The bling look isn't really my style but, if you like it then go for it. Don't let others talk you out of things you like and enjoy.


Champs Sports, Marshalls, TJ Maxx... a bunch of stores carry these.


----------



## casioman74 (Apr 16, 2010)

like i tell everyone it's what u like because what i hate u might love..marck eko has been around for a while and the watches look good even better without those fake crystals,.,,but if u like them u like them we have to respect that...macys,lord and taylor jc penney......god bless


----------



## dal_sing (Jun 21, 2009)

An inexpensive watch that is made in China with Chinese components is like a potluck meal. Time will tell!


----------



## dave38 (Mar 17, 2010)

Blingtastic ! But couldnt wear one myself as worried that the crystals would fall off everytime I put my jacket on, I noticed this happen a lot with this kind of watches that were embelished with diamonte or crystals or just glass, have come across many second hand models where crystals are missing. Mostly they are just held in with glue so are prone to falling out when snagged.


----------

